# New Lathe and First Turning



## NeilYeag (Sep 22, 2014)

Watch out you guys, just got my lathe up and running. Turned something square to something kind of round ha. 

Neil 

http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/HPIM0755_zps53506a28.jpg 

http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/HPIM0753_zpsb83ae968.jpg

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Brink (Sep 22, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks great ... and you get plenty of exercise (at least in one leg!) at the same time


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 22, 2014)

Uhoh- PM is in trouble now!!! Cool lathe.


----------



## TimR (Sep 22, 2014)

Very cool Neil! We have one guy locally with a pole lathe that is always a joy to watch and for others to watch at festivals, etc. 
One thing though...the modern gouge has to go with that shiny handle. Machines like this need an old high carbon spindle gouge.


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 22, 2014)

TimR said:


> One thing though...the modern gouge has to go with that shiny handle. Machines like this need an old high carbon spindle gouge.



Very true ... I can help you out, Neil. If you'd like any old carbon steel tools (Craftsman, in good working condition) I'll dig them out and post pix for you.


----------



## NeilYeag (Sep 22, 2014)

My God, I have had this set of turning tools for probably 15 + years. Never used them. I also still have a small delta lathe in the states, only turned it on once! So for the time being, I am just going to use them. But I also finished my forge, so, once I get a little more time, I will make a few tools. I really want to do some bowls, like you big boys here ha. But need some hook tools. Never made one, but alas with the wonders of the internet I think I can figure it out. 

http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/HPIM0758_zpsf55f35d2.jpg 

http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/HPIM0751_zpsc1d2583f.jpg

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NeilYeag (Sep 22, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> Very true ... I can help you out, Neil. If you'd like any old carbon steel tools (Craftsman, in good working condition) I'll dig them out and post pix for you.



Thanks Duncan, maybe next time I am in the states I will let you know. Truthfully I have a full set of these HSS tools, I would swap them all out!

Neil

Reactions: Like 1


----------

